# THIS GUY



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*This Guy was waiting for me in My yard this Morning-- a few Days ago I set a live trap for a raccoon thats been around and this Guy shows up-----Mr fisher didn't like Me or Maggie much---Had to release him because season doesn't open til Dec---Take a look--------------------------------------------sb*


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

Pretty cool animal. We don't have them around my place.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice catch Skip. He looks a bit peeved !


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Awww Skip. You should have fed him til Decenber. LOL Tough buggers aren't they ? Wish we had more wildlife like you guys have up there.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice pics... how much does one go for?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Yes nice pic. Skip, doesn't look like a --Eat out of my hand type!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Cool! Thanks Skip.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice pics Skip, bet it was a nice surprise for ya !!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

nice catch Skip,


----------



## bnkr244 (Dec 29, 2011)

Pretty cool animals, I have a pair of them by one of my stands.


----------



## Idahotrapper (Sep 6, 2012)

That's awesome!!!!


----------



## JLowe69 (Nov 30, 2011)

Nice pics, thanks for sharing them. I'm in the "should have fed him for a few weeks crowd". Don't look like he was in a mood to be a good guest though. lol


----------



## Paul-e (Sep 16, 2012)

My last trip to the UP I had one of them critters cross the road in front of me. First time I'd ever seen one. I can't imagine what it would be like to find one in a trap I set trying for a raccoon. (my last incidental catch was a one-eyed opposum) not really picture worthy!


----------

